# Polished Bliss®: Speed Yellow 968 Club Sport...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd planned on putting this car in with several others in another write up but realised I had just enough to make a "proper" write up out of them so here we go 

This car belongs to a regular customer of ours who decided he needed a weekend toy after selling his 997 GT3 (he has a Gen 2 GT3 on the way which I'm rather looking forward to ). Overall, the car was in great shape (having only covered just over 2,000 miles in the last decade!) but the paint was obviously a little bit oxidized in places and in need of a spruce up so a 2 day Minor Correction detail was chosen.

However, the car was first put onto a set of ramps...










The car had been driven a couple of times on the winter roads so the owner asked if I could give the underside a quick going over to get rid of any salt/grit etc.

So after a pre-rinse with the pressure washer to remove any loose dirt I sprayed a generous amount of R222 and then agitated with various brushes:

I then followed this up with R222 through the foam lance @ 60 degrees...










...Then thoroughly rinsed off again @ 60 degrees and then gave it a quick dry with the Black Baron to check everything was nice and clean again.

There's a fair bit of underseal underneath so it doesn't exactly look "bling" but it's clean:



















The process was then repeated for the front.

Onto the main wash stage now:

After giving all 4 wheels a thorough pre-rinse (you should always do this first, it surprises me how many people start cleaning a "dry" wheel) I applied Gloss-It Wheel Gel (4:1)...










...Then agitated with Raceglaze Detailing and EZ Brushes...



















...before being rinsed off...










Autosmart Tardis was then used to remove the few tar spots on the inner rims:



















Tyres and arches next - these weren't overly dirty (obviously this pic was taken before the wheels were cleaned):










Meguiars Super degreaser (4:1) and a Wheel Back Brush were used for these bits:










This just left a few remaining tar spots that Tardis would take care of:










It then started to rain pretty heavily so no more pics but the usual wash routine followed such as cleaning all shuts and exterior trim with Meguiars APC, the engine bay with Meguiars Super Degreaser (2:1), 2 bucket wash with a new shampoo on test and then de-tarred with Tardis.

The car was then brought inside and clayed with Meguiars Mild Clay and plain water for lube but very little contamination was found - not uncommon for single stage paints.

To get some life back into the paint I settled on the combination of Meguiars 205 and a Green Gloss-It Polishing Pad with the Kestrel DA machine @ Speed 5.

Whilst 100% correction wasn't the aim on this detail the results were very good:

*Before*:










*After*:










Another couple of afters:



















The wheels were also machine polished using Menzerna 203S and a Green Gloss-It Spot Pad:

*Before*:










*After*:










The wheels were then wiped down with IPA and then sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant and the tyres were dressed with Gloss-It Signature Tyre Gloss.

The engine bay was dressed with 303 Aerospace Protectant and the painted parts polished and sealed with Werkstat Prime Strong.

Couple of befores:



















*After*:




























The interior was fully detailed including a thorough hoover and dust down, APC wipe down, leather cleansed with Raceglaze Leather Cleaner and fed with Raceglaze Leather Balm, interior glass cleaned with Brilliant Glass Cleaner, the backs of the seats were waxed with Raceglaze 55, shuts polished and protected with Werkstat Prime Strong, seals fed with Raceglaze Trim Dressing and I also fitted new mats and brackets to fix them down.














































On the exterior, the paint was given a thorough wipe down with IPA and then waxed with Zymol Vintage followed by a final wipe down with Werkstat Carnauba Glos. The exterior glass was done with Werkstat Prime Strong and the tailpipe was polished with Brilliant Aluminium and Stainless Steel Polish.

All that remains are a few afters, you'll notice that there's a bit of background mess in some of them as the car was finished just before the new floor was about to be laid 































































































































Thanks for looking and thanks to the owner for letting me tick another one off the "cars to detail before I retire" list 

Clark


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Top work as usual.


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Nice rare Porche, stunning results!! :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lovely job Clark.

The only Porsche on my wish list.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Gruffs said:


> Lovely job Clark.
> 
> The only Porsche on my wish list.


The only one?! Most of my list is made up of Porsches :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Clark said:


> Thanks for looking and thanks to the owner for letting me tick another one off the "cars to detail before I retire" list
> 
> Clark


You've got a long time to go yet to complete that list Clark and must be well on your way given some of the fantastic cars PB have done! :thumb:

Stunning car, colour and detail as usual!  Just a pity it wasn't one of your mammoth write-ups with a tremendous number of stunning photos.

Alan W


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Alan W said:


> You've got a long time to go yet to complete that list Clark and must be well on your way given some of the fantastic cars PB have done! :thumb:
> 
> Stunning car, colour and detail as usual!  Just a pity it wasn't one of your mammoth write-ups with a tremendous number of stunning photos.
> 
> Alan W


Cheers mate, there's plenty of write up's of that sort to come - just no time to do them I'm afraid


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

Another wonderfull work and write up from the "inspiration" Polished Bliss 

Many thanks for pousting your work, you realy are a "inspiration" :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Stunning


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Clark said:


> The only one?! Most of my list is made up of Porsches :lol:


'Fraid so.

I just don't like 911s and (whisper it) they're a bit 'meh'. I could be persuaded by a 356 but i am a realist and i won't have that kind of money.

I'm gonna get laughed at but i don't really like Ferraris either.

Porsche and Ferrari seem to me to be the default. And i find that a turn off despite the obvious talents of both marques.

Can't fault your work on the 928 though. Those wheels came up a treat. Do you think the colour made wheel defects stand out more or were they just bad?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

That is a lovely car and youve made it look even better Clark, great stuff and enjoyable read.

Gav


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

A rare find now and looks in excellent shape after your superb work...


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Great Work Clark.

Fantastic Car!


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## AndrewG (Jan 27, 2008)

cracking work as per usual clark, rare car and looks to be clean as well, even cleaner now you've had your hands on it :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Amazing car, amazing work.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely job as always, one of my fav porkers as well and a truly great finish for yellow


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Proper detailing that mate, cracking job.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning work as always Clark!!!

:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Too many of these have been abused so nice to see one thats not been track thrashed (unless the 2000 miles were all trackdays!) and therefore still desirable. This must be one of the very best out there (now).
I once saw one of these racing a 944Turbo around Brands, and although it was quicker on the straights, the Turbo boost off the bends kept the 968 in second place. This is of course a desperate attempt to up the market in case I need to sell mine...


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I have to ask about the comment re cleaning dry wheels.

Surely that is the way to do it as otherwise the wheel cleaner of choice won't stick properly, much like you wouldn't apply foam to a wet car as it would completely miss the point of foaming?


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice work Clark, very glossy paint.

John


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice work clark :argie: , just out off interest when u cleaned under the chassis is there any think u need to be aware off when foaming i need to do mine and just debating how to do it.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Amazing work as always, that is on yellow car, but I like it


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Eddy said:


> I have to ask about the comment re cleaning dry wheels.
> 
> Surely that is the way to do it as otherwise the wheel cleaner of choice won't stick properly, much like you wouldn't apply foam to a wet car as it would completely miss the point of foaming?


I for one, would beg to differ (with respect):

I always give wheels a decent rinse off before cleaning or washing. I always rinse down every car followed by a powered rinse before foaming too. My excuse is that the less dirt / dust etc you can get before foaming or washing then surely minimises the risk of damage? That's why I'm also a 3BM wash man - you can never be too careful in my book!!

Not a big Porsche nut, but always quite liked these and agree with Mark that it's nice to see a decent example.

I initially wasn't blown away by the finish here, so profuse apologies to Clark here - it turned out the screen on my laptop was pretty manky!! :lol:
Normal service resumed with the help of a j cloth - how did I ever doubt him? :doublesho Liam's fingers to blame for the dirt on the screen, so I reckon my Mrs has had the Meerkats adverts on for him again.....


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

rossdook said:


> I always give wheels a decent rinse off before cleaning or washing. I always rinse down every car followed by a powered rinse before foaming too. My excuse is that the less dirt / dust etc you can get before foaming or washing then surely minimises the risk of damage?


I totally agree, especially if you intend to work the wheel cleaner/product with some form of brush! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

rossdook said:


> I for one, would beg to differ (with respect):
> 
> I always give wheels a decent rinse off before cleaning or washing. I always rinse down every car followed by a powered rinse before foaming too. My excuse is that the less dirt / dust etc you can get before foaming or washing then surely minimises the risk of damage? That's why I'm also a 3BM wash man - you can never be too careful in my book!!


Ok but surely if you are giving them a pressure rinse before it won't make much difference as if you do it that way, then it will be high pressure rinse-wheel cleaner-brushes-final rinse as opposed to wheel cleaner-brushes-high pressure rinse.

Both have the same effect and involve spraying water into the dirty wheel surface at some point, just with the second method it seems easier and gives the cleaner more time to stick to the dirt and loosen it.

I want to be clear that I don't want to cause any arguments here, just haven't seen this method before so trying to see the pro's and cons etc:thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Eddy said:


> Ok but surely if you are giving them a pressure rinse before it won't make much difference as if you do it that way,:


That's what makes ALL the difference! You've removed abrasive particles such as dust, grit etc BEFORE touching the wheel with a brush, mitt or whatever, and lessened the chance of marring.

Every little helps when you're trying to keep swirls and marring to a minimum and it's purely down to your wash technique. The more thought and effort you put into perfecting your wash technique the less polishing you'll have to do. 

Alan W

EDIT: Sorry for going off-topic Clark!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Great work as always clark


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

Stunning work Clark!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Classic looking Porsche, and looking very nice there too - as always, the paint finish looks lovely


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Cracking work Clark.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely old porka that, very nice work as usual PB team 

Baz


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

amazing what a little tickle can do to a car nice one Clark!!! Love these cars they are a lot of fun.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Great write and and stunning results. Big fan of these, especially in yellow :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

fantastic as always, lovely !!!


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

nice car and great work Clark.
Ace colour aswell


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work as always


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice finish as always clark. How do you find the werkstatt carnauba jett over vintage or any other wax?


----------



## Carlo86 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice job!


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Cracking result and write up as usual Clark. You really don't see many of these let alone the standard 968. Like you my top 10 garage would consist on mainly Porsches and I think this one may sneak in there! :thumb:


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

What a car! those paint coded alloys:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

-tom- said:


> Very nice work clark :argie: , just out off interest when u cleaned under the chassis is there any think u need to be aware off when foaming i need to do mine and just debating how to do it.


Obviously all cars are different but there's nothing in particular you need to watch out for 



Alan W said:


> That's what makes ALL the difference! You've removed abrasive particles such as dust, grit etc BEFORE touching the wheel with a brush, mitt or whatever, and lessened the chance of marring.
> 
> Every little helps when you're trying to keep swirls and marring to a minimum and it's purely down to your wash technique. The more thought and effort you put into perfecting your wash technique the less polishing you'll have to do.
> 
> ...


Couldnt have said it better myself mate 



Ultimate Shine said:


> Nice finish as always clark. How do you find the werkstatt carnauba jett over vintage or any other wax?


Its Carnauba Glos I use for the wipe down mate, not the Jett :thumb:

Thanks for all the comments folks


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Good work. I like the color a lot.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Exceptional work as usual. An inspiration!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome work as usual Clark:thumb: loving the colour of this car


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice detail, superb gloss coming from that porsche paint. Nice to see a car of that age still looking as it does.


----------



## YND (Jun 4, 2010)

Excellent example!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Great job as usual Clark!:thumb:


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Very cool Clark!


----------

